# HSG - should I wait



## stmalo (Jul 11, 2011)

hi, 
to give a bit of background I had my first mc at 14.5 weeks aged 38 and weighing 17.5 stone. I was told in no uncertain times that weight was the cause, though there was nothing to prove this. I spend 18 months losing weight, and got pregnant straight away aged 40 and weighing 10.5 stone, I miscarried 8 weeks later. We asked for an NHS referral and too our surprise got one, I had day 21 test, and went back 3 months later still not pregnant and was told to take clomid and be reviewed in another 3 months with another day 21 test. Well I just had the three month review (still not pregnant), I was told that the clomid was working so there's no reason why I shouldn't be pregnant (Really?). They then went off and talked to the consultant and came back to say they want more test - semen analysis from my husband (about bloody time!), and want me to have a HSG test, this absolutely terrifies me, and if I've been pregnant twice before what's the point.. They then said they would seem me again in 3 months, and if there is still no joy, there is nothing more they can do, and they would refer me to a different hospital (nearly 40 mile away) to the infertility clinic). 
To start with I'm worries about taking clomid again at all, as I have been sooooo depressed, angry, nervous, not sleeping etc . I explained this to the consultant who said it was my choice to take it - but that's not a choice really is it!   

So I don't know whether to wait another 3 months have the hsg and hope we get a referral (time clock ticking away) or throw caution to the wind and make a private appointment somewhere?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

make a private appointment. You'll blow around £200 seeing a consultant but you'll be less in limbo if you feel you have a plan B. you haven't time to wait around. the NHS kept me waiting around for HSG results only to tell me there was nothing they would do anyway. I just wasted about 6 months purely because I believed the system would look after me but it didn't. So go get some private advice and get things moving.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Totally agree.  None of us have time for this sort of faffing around.  Another thought is to try to get a better GP? Mine had me on clomid after a year of trying (age 32) then when I got pg but had an ectopic (age 34) she referred me straight away for fertility tests and then ivf.  
Good luck
X


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

I totally agree with the replies, I was in your situation too! Had bloods done, clomid, etc etc.. Months passed and then HSG took  5 months, due to one reason or another. Results took 8 wks. That was the final straw, I asked for a private referral. 

I have just turned 41 and let's say treatment is ' time sensitive!'

I too thought NHS would have looked after me but infact I wasted 1.5 yrs... Not acceptable.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's amazing, after years and years of tears and uncertainty, how quickly you can see someone privately and get into a situation where you feel listened to and as if people are prepared to help you make an actual plan. I just regretted that I hadn't done it sooner!


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I had all my investigations done privately and be prepared for things to move fast. The HSG showed blocked tubes. The consultation with these results was on a Friday evening and l had an operation to try to unblock them on the Tuesday! Maybe someone on here can recommend a consultant for you if you want?
Good luck!


----------



## stmalo (Jul 11, 2011)

goldbunny said:


> make a private appointment. You'll blow around £200 seeing a consultant but you'll be less in limbo if you feel you have a plan B. you haven't time to wait around. the NHS kept me waiting around for HSG results only to tell me there was nothing they would do anyway. I just wasted about 6 months purely because I believed the system would look after me but it didn't. So go get some private advice and get things moving.


Thank you - I know what you mean - I was so pleased to actually get a referral, because I'd only had two mc not three - but almost a year later and nothing's happening, I feel like I'm being told, wait another 3 months, and then maybe you'll get referred ... but I think I'll be too old for referral


----------



## stmalo (Jul 11, 2011)

stmalo said:


> goldbunny said:
> 
> 
> > make a private appointment. You'll blow around £200 seeing a consultant but you'll be less in limbo if you feel you have a plan B. you haven't time to wait around. the NHS kept me waiting around for HSG results only to tell me there was nothing they would do anyway. I just wasted about 6 months purely because I believed the system would look after me but it didn't. So go get some private advice and get things moving.
> ...


thank you - I think we will ask if anyone here can recommend private. Thank you x


----------

